# Wauquiez- Pretorian 35 or Hood 38 Mark II ?



## BeingThere (Nov 15, 2006)

Which one? I like the external lead keel and skeg protected rudder of the Pretorian for safety purposes. But I also like the 3 extra feet for a livaboard of the 38-Markll but feel I'm compomising the three extra feet by the internal iron ballast of the center board keel and the unprotected rudder of the 38 or should it be a issue. The boat will be used as a livaboard eventually heading offshore.
The Pretorian seems to have the stronger offshore following verses the Markll.........more information available.
Anyways any input would be helpful or maybe I'm just splitting hairs.

Cheers Dave


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think the hood 38 is probably the better of the two offfshore. The numbers are better on it and it is a bit bigger. Again, the primary use is primary...and living aboard the Hood is probably easier.


----------



## BeingThere (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the insight and qoute which rings true. Presently I have a Lancer 25. Not the ideal boat but have always felt safe and secure sailing her.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Have you seen either in person??? walked the decks?? If not...probably time to do so.


----------



## BeingThere (Nov 15, 2006)

The Pretorian I have pretty thoroughly. The first time I saw a Pretorian was over in Port Angeles after coming across from Victoria and the neighbor at the dock wanted to show me his new boat and at the time I wasn't looking for one. The second time a salesman showed me one and I wasn't looking for one then either but started to read up on them and figured he knew what he was talking about, not the norm and they had a good following...... 
Haven't walked a Hood yet though.....they seem to be a larger layout of the Pretorian interior wise.


----------



## garyfwood (Sep 19, 2007)

*Hood 38 Vs. Pretorian*

I have had my Hood 38 for 26 years, and probably will for another 26! We have sailed thousands of miles: in the Baltic, crossed France by rivers and canals, cruised throughout the Med, Puget Sound, Gulf Islands, Desolation Sound.

Needless to say I think the Hood 38 is a great boat. A well sailed Pretorian will be just a bit faster to weather, but we are faster on a reach or run. The difference is the stub keel and centerboard vs. the Pretorian's more efficient fin keel. But the speed to windward is pretty close.

I like the Perkins with shaft drive in the Hood 38, it seems to have less problems than a friend's previous Pretorian which had a Volvo and a sail-drive. There were a few Pretorians with convential shafts, but few were imported into the US. We have a 2 bladed MaxProp which works well.

Both are well built, even overbuilt. The layouts are similar, but everything inside the Pretorian feels 10% smaller (which it actually is). If you are over 5'8" tall, you will probably prefer the Hood 38.

Ours is a Mark I model, with an aft cabin. The Mark II model is more traditional, and maybe a bit harder to find. Mike Locatel at Discovery Yachts in Seattle is the local expert in finding and selling used Wauquiez boats. He knows them well.

Don't worry about the centerboard - it is well encased in the stub keel. In most conditions the boat doesn't point much better or have less leeway with the centerboard up. The rudder shaft is hell-for-stout, and should not be a worry either.

Let me know if you have questions. gary at g k wood . com (remove the spaces)


----------



## garymcg (Jun 19, 2006)

*Hood 38 vs. Pretorien*

I'm familiar with both boats as after doing a lot of research I tried to purchase a Hood 38 but ended up with a Pretorien which we love.

GaryFWood is right about the headroom, the Hood 38 feels more open and does in fact have 2 or 3 inches more headroom. I've learned not to smack my head on certain spots in our Pretorien (I'm 6') but like GFW said if you're 5'8" or under it would be ideal.

I think the layout of the Pretorien is superior although it doesn't have as much storage space as the Hood. The Hood Mark I has the Swan/Baltic style companionway hatch on deck (not in the cockpit) which was a deal breaker for my wife, and the MK II doesn't have a forward facing nav station.

You can't beat the anchor locker(s) on the Hood, it has better engine access and a more usable aft cabin for guests. Most Pretoriens do have an old Volvo saildrive which in my view is undesirable, the saildrives are suspect at this point and replacement parts are expensive for the older Volvo engines.

The Hood, while only a couple of feet longer, has an additional 9,000 lbs. of displacement and 50% more sail area for better or worse depending on your point of view. Ted Hood has an explanation of his hull design theory in his autobiography if you're interested.

Either way, they're both well built, nice sailing boats.


----------



## BeingThere (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the great info. Garyfwood and Garymcg. especially on the center board keel on the Hood 38, reassuring and it sounds like its not a isssue. Since my last post in sept. I've switched direction but sticking with the Wauquiez. My friend had emailed me a add on a Amphrite 43 which is beyond my price range so I let it go and just recently I was out walking the docks and spotted one..hmmmmmm....swung by the broker and had him show me it....Great interior for a livaboard ( might even get a women on it ) and the size wasn't to intimidating being center cockpit, so will see.


----------

